# Alpine Ice



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous little white betta, you silly boy flaring at everything and not impressed with anything to do with me, Im sorry I couldnt help you, I hope you had a good last couple days
RIP Al boy


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

aw im so sorry. did he get sick?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, he had severly inflamed/swollen gills last night
When I got him I was treating him for SBD but I only treated him 2 days (he was extremelly under weight so I wasnt sure if he was having trouble swimming from that or SBD), he began having trouble this esterday morning so I moved him from his 3 gal to a 1 gal QT with espm salt, once I noticed the inflamed gills I began treating him with AQ salt and extra API stress coat/water conditionor, sadly, he passed away sometime after I last checked on him (after 2am)


----------



## stripedsocks (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that, he was a really beautiful fish and it sounds like you did your best for him. In memory of Alpine Ice..


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Aw sorry to hear it. At least he got to experience some kindness before he passed. Sometimes providing a quiet place to pass away is all we can offer. You did a wonderful thing here.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you Stripedsocks and Bettas rule, he was a sweet guy and a real character I enjoyed having him and I think he enjoyed his time with me


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost him, LittleBettas. I know he appreciated the loving care you gave him though.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

thank you Sakura8
I think I see a pattern developing though... I was new at bettas when I had Chance so I dont know if he had the same swollen gills, but behaviorally, both Chance and Alpine acted the same near the end.... both were EXTREMELLY skinny, ike the unnamed dal guy I have now... all three came from the same walmart.. I am watching my dal like a hawk,his poops seems good (but so was Alpine's) Im starting the dal on parasite treatment... but if he starts going through the same symptons???
:/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think the parasite treatment is the best course, you're doing the right thing. It definitely sounds like there's something going on at that Wal-Mart so it's best to knock it out before the dal has a chance to get like Chance and Alpine.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, Im going to go ahead and start my new purple butterfly on parasite treatment tonight to, just in case, I emailed the store about Hurricane having parasites, but I think Im going to go talk to the manager tomorrow about it since I didnt get a response...
Hopefully parasite treatment works...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, LittleBettas.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

^
Thank you!!!!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> Aw sorry to hear it. At least he got to experience some kindness before he passed. Sometimes providing a quiet place to pass away is all we can offer. You did a wonderful thing here.



Very well said. RIP little guy!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you Green Tea


My dalmation boy, Grendel, is starting to show similiar symptons, I have him on parasite treatment (48 hour treatment), temp is 78, hes in a 1 gal QT with 100% daily water changes, however, he is still eating, he has yet to dvelop the vertical swim /
praying the parasite treatment works....


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope it does too  It's hard to lose even one.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

He passed away, I pmed OFL, she agrees with me, its something to do with the breeder, Im meeting the walmart manager tomorrow at 1pm to talk about the breeder, hopefully I can get his/her info....


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

UPDATE:
Sorry it so long to post the update on my meeting with the manager, he couldnt/wouldnt give me the breeders information, but apparently I am not the only one who has complained, they are no longer using the breeder, the breeder has been contacted, I got a refund for Chance, Shoebox, and Alpine Ice.... and the manager let me take home one of the sick bettas for free (pics on him probably this weekend as my camera is messed up)
I asked him to at least call FDA about the conditions or someone, he said he is 'taking care of it' and the breeders reputation will be ruined (all of his purchasers have been complaining about the quality)
So, I guess kind of a sucess, I just wish I knew what it was that took the lives of my three boys


----------

